# Heavy Duty Bike Seat



## ZXFT (Oct 17, 2010)

Im not sure if any other big riders have this problem, but I've bent 2 seat rails out of line just from riding (and Ive only owned 2). Im not sure if this is just a drawback of being a big rider or if they make clyde specific seats. If so a link would be much appreciated, along with any advice you may have.


----------



## keen (Jan 13, 2004)

ZXFT said:


> Im not sure if any other big riders have this problem, but I've bent 2 seat rails out of line just from riding (and Ive only owned 2). Im not sure if this is just a drawback of being a big rider or if they make clyde specific seats. If so a link would be much appreciated, along with any advice you may have.


SDG I-BEAM - post & seat.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I weigh 260 pounds and I ride with a WTB Rocket V. Seat's been fine. What are you currently ruining?


----------



## ZXFT (Oct 17, 2010)

the bontrager that came with my bike. Im not sure which model


----------



## Monkey Hollow (Nov 9, 2009)

I ride on a Brooks 135. It took a little while to do the break-in, but it is very comfortable.
I weigh 335. and have not had any problems with it at all.
The Brooks line of deats are a little pricey, but you get what you pay for.
The B135 is the next to largest seat, with the B180 being the biggest.
The seat has dual acting springs on the back, with a front spring, also.
I ride a solid frame bike, and putting on the Brooks was like adding suspension.


----------



## bigpedaler (Jan 29, 2007)

When I look at saddles, I shy away from "hollow rails" -- the rails I've bent have all been hollow rails. Solid chro-mo works well for me (Body Geometry has been good to me, but I'm getting ready to try a Selle SMP in the coming year).


----------



## bobbykeller (Jan 12, 2009)

Im 350 lbs and ride on a WTB pure v and have had no problems. The seat is also very comfortable.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

ZXFT said:


> Im not sure if any other big riders have this problem, but I've bent 2 seat rails out of line just from riding (and Ive only owned 2). Im not sure if this is just a drawback of being a big rider or if they make clyde specific seats. If so a link would be much appreciated, along with any advice you may have.


Even relatively small riders bend rails, but it should rarely if ever happen.

I have been as heavy as 300lbs and never bent a rail in almost 15 years of riding.

Could you post a picture of your bike. I have a hunch I know what we'll see.

Bending or breaking saddle rails should not be a regular occurence.


----------



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

I run em a tad forward of center! And not tilted back. When I'm in survival mode, and the beers are close I tend to get lazy. But I still manage to get off or unweight the seat in bumps. 250 now! But I bent seats all the time back in the 190Lb days. I'm just suggesting set up and technique is a big help. Although frowned upon! I would bend them back also. Good luck.


----------

